# Low, Hard, Closed Cervix & Tight Vagina that feels almost swollen?



## LucyHaywoth

Hi everyone :)
I'm TTC, my fertile days were :

1st November - 7th November. I'm quite sure that ovulation happened 5th November.... and me and my boyfriend had sex on the 2nd or 3rd. 

I checked my cervical position today and it was low, hard and closed. My vagina is also unusually tight it feels quite hard and swollen. Im confused because I have never felt it like this - and the reason I noticed it in the first place is because my boyfriend noticed it and sex was uncomfortable.

AF is not due until the 20th ......

Does anyone know why this is?
Thanks

xxx


----------



## Pammy31

I only had this the day before my af was due. if it is still like that tomorrow see your doc.


----------



## GlitterMommy

My Vjj gets like that before my af...just started happen recently...as soon as I turned 33...body changes...so don't panic...my Vjj was doing this until 2 days ago...I swore I was getting my period...but she's not here yet and hope she doesn't!!! My cervix got softer but is still hard and my Vjj is still a bit tight...it was so tight 2 days ago that it was difficult to check my cervix with a finger tmi....but this is something you can bring to your doctors attention if you are worried. Also my Vjj is ussually very tight and my cervix hard and low no matter where I am in my cycle early in the am as soon as I get up, therefore, I never check my cervix in the morning...same thing happens to my friend at night.


----------



## Daners82

I don't check my cervix so I am unsure about that.

But usually the week of ovulation my vagina feels swollen. My actual inner and outer labia become swollen, my vagina feels "full" and I have even had pressure in my uterus area. I literally feel like I am walking around with a heavy vagina. Then a few days after ovulation it goes away. 

I asked my Gyno and she said that for some women it is a normal sign of ovulation. Maybe it's that?


----------



## Misscalais

We are on the same cycle lol my cervix is exactly the same. And always is about 2 days before AF but its been like this since 2DPO so I'm not sure what's going on. This time last cycle it was soft and high even when AF arrived. CP is just really unreliable when determining pregnancy.


----------



## Nazz4

I just got this myself. This morning noticed my vagina is really tight and hard, which has never happened to me before. I'm only on cd 16 so still 12 days till AF (which hopefully won't come) so maybe it's from Oving. Not sure how to check cervix so idk about all that. It's weird though when something suddenly happens that has never happened before. :shrug: I also read that women get tighter vaginas when they're pregnant, but I feel like IF I even O'd yet then I probably haven't implanted yet so there's no way it's a preg sign. Female bodies are so weird to me. SO complicated.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope its a Good sign!! I"m there too. But I have read that cervix position changes through out the day and its not a reliable indicator in early pregnancy. It rises later in the pregnancy, but everyones body is different.
Also too some Women dry up before af, some get their :bfp:

Has anyone had the Not so lovely runny/stuffy nose for days.. How annoying! Lol

Fingers, Toes and Everything crossed!! Baby dust to All!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

GlitterMommy said:


> My Vjj gets like that before my af...just started happen recently...as soon as I turned 33...body changes...so don't panic...my Vjj was doing this until 2 days ago...I swore I was getting my period...but she's not here yet and hope she doesn't!!! My cervix got softer but is still hard and my Vjj is still a bit tight...it was so tight 2 days ago that it was difficult to check my cervix with a finger tmi....but this is something you can bring to your doctors attention if you are worried. Also my Vjj is ussually very tight and my cervix hard and low no matter where I am in my cycle early in the am as soon as I get up, therefore, I never check my cervix in the morning...same thing happens to my friend at night.

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations!! I just read your avatar!! Fabulous news!! I hope its a good sign for Me too! I"ll find out soon enough... 

Heres to a Happy & Healthy pregnancy!!


----------

